# 71 GTO build sheet found today!



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

When I was restoring my 70 GTO I had some parts cars that I bought. They are long gone now but I kept the best set of bucket seats. Today I was taking the upholstery off one of the seats and found the build sheet for the car they came from.


----------



## 400 4 speed (Jul 1, 2013)

Cool! thanks for posting. My 71 had 2 build sheets. One very bad condition the other near perfect. My body #00276 is 809 before yours. Neither car had a tach listed, block 100-101 on mine is 400CI 4BBL and yours is GTO BLAK, wonder why? they both were Atlanta built


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like this one was sent to Melbourne Florida. I don't have this car anymore. It was a car I bought for parts, the seats were the only thing I have left of it. It was weird because while I was taking it apart I thought "how cool would it be to find a build sheet inside of this seat". Blew my mind when I found it actually inside the seat, not under it, or stuffed in the bottom springs. To bad its not the original build sheet for my 70 GTO.


----------



## 400 4 speed (Jul 1, 2013)

Mine went to Arlington VA, Brown Pontiac Inc. 
I know about needing the correct build sheet, I wish I could find one for another car I have.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Found mine stuck to the top of the gas tank on my 69. Still mostly readable too even tho it was covered in glue.

http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t650/javette88/IMG_0662_zpsae8bc878.jpg


----------

